# campagnolo 9 speed ERGO levers



## nuovo_record (20 Jan 2010)

sorry previous post was mainly about spacers.
anyway as title says please.....age not important, a few scratches but nothing too much

thank you


----------



## Chrisz (21 Jan 2010)

If you can hang on for a month I'll have a set of Record Carbon ergos up for sale mate (save me messing around with ebay!)


----------



## nuovo_record (21 Jan 2010)

Chrisz said:


> If you can hang on for a month I'll have a set of Record Carbon ergos up for sale mate (save me messing around with ebay!)



would be nice - but wouldn't be able to afford those.....xenon or mirage i'm afraid


----------



## nuovo_record (7 Feb 2010)

sorted - bought some new mirage


----------

